# yogurt starter



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

FOr the life of me I can't figure out where I bought my yogurt starter last year. I finally hit on some that really works
well and makes the tangy middle-eastern style yogurt we both love. It came in these tiny little plastic jars (tiny!) with
screw on lids and it says to use 1/8 tsp. It had 2 kinds of cultures in it. Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Who is the manufacturer, or are there any codes (like product code) on the label?


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

there aren't any! That's the problem! I could have sworn I got it from cheesemaking.com, but now I dont' see the same thing on their website. Could you, or anyone seeing this recommend a site?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

is this it?
http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=11


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thnx! That'll work!


----------

